# Zoo Med Power Sun, not very powerful?



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in the process of building my new viv and was going to use a Powersun bulb for light and heat. I ordered a 160w one, the biggest they do. While testing it, it's very bright alright but I'm not too sure if it will produce enough heat.

After being on for over 20 minutes you can put your hand on the bottom of the gaurd which is 3 inches away from the bulb and you can keep it there. It is warm, but in no way would I say it was hot enough to get around 100°f for my Iggy.


Are they all like this? Also I have heard that you can't put them on a stat, is that true?


At this rate I'm seriously thinking about going back to using tubes and a ceramic.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

seen ya reply on mine......

yeah also has to be a minimum of 12inches (or is it 18inches?) basking distance.i have been told this will create a warm enough basking spot for my cham but will the ambient temp be right? i was told if not,supplement the heat with a ceramic,but if i do that i might as well just get a tube and a basking bulb,but i really want an mvb because they are highly recommended


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

You sound like you are in the same boat as me. Apparently they throw UV as far as 6ft, which would be ideal in my 7ft high viv but not if they can't make the temp high enough directly underneath it.

I was going to have a tubular heater 3/4 of the way down on all the time set to around 75°f for night time/ background heat and use the MVB/ MVBs on in the day for light and heat.

I just don't know what to do now....


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

POWER SUN Spec said:


> The PowerSun UV™ is a high intensity source of UVB, UVA, heat and visible light. Because the PowerSun UV is a self-ballasted bulb it can be used in any ceramic socket that is rated to handle the wattage. The PowerSun UV has nickel-plated threads to ensure that it will not corrode in humid reptile habitats. These lamps project useable UVB radiation greater distances (up to 6 feet) than conventional fluorescent tubes. This makes them ideal for large enclosures and reptiles with high UV demands. The PowerSun UV has all of the benefits of our award winning ReptiSun bulbs with the added benefit of increased intensity, heat and a one year guarantee.


 

Apparently.......


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah iv been in the boat since starting to build,asking constant questions, think il risk going for a mega ray or a uv sun lux and see how it goes


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Now I'm thinking about getting a Mega Ray too, even though this Power Sun is pants....


Not as straight forward as I would have hoped.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't use Powersuns but IIRC they are floods? That might account for your's not producing very much heat, it sounds like you need a MVB _spot_ which produces a much more concentrated beam.

I use a T-Rex/MegaRay which is a narrow flood, sort of halfway between a flood and a spot and it produces a 32°C (90°F) basking spot at about 15".

I don't know if it's still available but you used to be able to get a T-Rex Spot, which has a highly concentrated beam and produces a lot more heat over a greater distance.


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Graham, do you know what wattage your Mega Ray is? It will help me choose a wattage.


I have decided to use a Mega Ray and my Powersun. Mega Ray on one side for decent heat and light, and the Powersun for a bit of back ground heat and light as I'll need 2 lights to light my viv, so that could work out well.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine's a 100W which is ideal for my purposes.


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you Graham, that is very helpful


----------

